# Whats the most test you have ever done? 1000mg, 1500mg or more?



## sfstud33 (Oct 20, 2012)

Ok guys,

Just how crazy have you been? Whats your top dose? I've tried 750mg and its not much different to 600mg. 

This thread is not to advocate large doses, but people do try out some big doses from time to time. If thats you - tell us how much you have taken, how you felt, the side effects and the results...


----------



## LeanHerm (Oct 20, 2012)

750 here but realistically you don't need to run 1000 to 1500.  The more isn't always better. Ill take a few compounds and quality over quantity any day.


----------



## trim (Oct 20, 2012)

750 is the max that I have tried, and that was only for a few weeks.  My body likes me to run it more in the 500-600mg/wk range.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 20, 2012)

I've ran 1,000mg of Test PP along with 100mg of TNE pre-workout 3x per week for a total of 1300mg of Testosterone per week.  I was greasy as hell. We have nice white sheets on the bed. My side turned brown lol.


----------



## DADAWG (Oct 20, 2012)

IMO for whats thats worth the gains really slow down after 1000-1200 mg , most people dont really need that much to grow.


----------



## SAD (Oct 20, 2012)

1g is my blast dose, but I've gone as high as 1.5g and started to feel lethargic.  1g is perfect for me when I'm blasting for a comp.  I feel great, mood is level and sense of well-being is high, and I eat about 6000 cals per day so I know no excess test is going to waste.

Caveat:  I did not get to 295lbs by running 1g/wk.  I ran most of my cycles at 500-750mg/wk and got up over 270lbs doing that.  So don't think that using a gram will make you 295lbs.  You won't need a gram UNTIL you are 290+lbs, and even then you may not need it.


----------



## 69nites (Oct 20, 2012)

Anything over 750mg gives me bad lethargy. I generally run 500mg with other compounds on top of it.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm on a gram of Test Cyp/week right now along with 600 or 700mg Deca/week. I'm nice and full. I don't go over a gram and usually run it around 750mg/week(Test)
I remember when arimidex first hit. Guys were talking about how they could run 2 and 3 grams of test a week and really get results. They said they could really see what test could do.


----------



## Marky boy (Oct 21, 2012)

Iv used up to 750mg

Iv heard/read a few places, 1G and above is the sweet spot where things start to really happen


----------



## theminister (Oct 21, 2012)

I've done a gram, I probably will just stick to 750 here on in. I don't know, but you have to revised your ai dosage? I burst out in acne when I did 1000. Not a blemish at 750. But I think here on in I am on weaker cycles after the one I am on now of course!


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 21, 2012)

I stay in the 750 range. I ran a gram for a couple weeks and I got cystic acne on my chest and shoulders and hurt like shit. Fuck that noise, never again


----------



## Georgia (Oct 21, 2012)

500mg a week for me.

Someone with experience tell me what YOU experienced running 500mg a week versus running 750mg+ a week?


----------



## Jada (Oct 21, 2012)

I would love to hear how did u guys adjust ur AI also when using over a gram. Stud great thread.


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

Last Christmas I was going to blast some test. I had a rather large Jug of Test e and Test p in un-labeled jugs a friend of mine cooked.

To make a log story short I was pinning Test e (250) ed and couldn't figure out why I wasn't getting much.... even told my bro I wasn't getting anything out of it... I did that for two weeks (1750 mg/wk) before my dumbass figured out what I had done. I started the prop a week later. If you can figure out how much test I had in me you are a better man than me!

As bad as that one is.... I have done worse... I'm sure it will come up.

Labels are important,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'm on a gram of Test Cyp/week right now along with 600 or 700mg Deca/week. I'm nice and full. I don't go over a gram and usually run it around 750mg/week(Test)
> I remember when arimidex first hit. Guys were talking about how they could run 2 and 3 grams of test a week and really get results. They said they could really see what test could do.



I hear that deca you are running is actually more concentrated than the label says. If it is anything like the rest of his gear it is the strongest I have ever had! I bet you are seeing amazing results! 

Respect,
Vette


----------



## theminister (Oct 21, 2012)

I raised my ai to 37.5 aromisin during that period of doing a gram. Normally on 12.5 ed., I reckon herm is right more is not better. 750 max.


----------



## beasto (Oct 21, 2012)

NO need for me to ever push over 1G test a week. Comfortable gains and results @ 750mg/wk Test E. Have ran my Test prop @ 800mg/wk and that was plenty.


----------



## Infantry87 (Oct 21, 2012)

beasto said:


> NO need for me to ever push over 1G test a week. Comfortable gains and results @ 750mg/wk Test E. Have ran my Test prop @ 800mg/wk and that was plenty.



 Holyshit dude. I bet that felt painful


----------



## biggerben692000 (Oct 21, 2012)

63Vette said:


> I hear that deca you are running is actually more concentrated than the label says. If it is anything like the rest of his gear it is the strongest I have ever had! I bet you are seeing amazing results!
> 
> Respect,
> Vette



I round full and strong. Its bad ass. I'm running that var at 60mg/day too. Lower back pumps again today made rack pulls a struggle. Again, I really appreciate all your help Vette. I was going through a tough time and you helped make it manageable!


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

biggerben692000 said:


> I round full and strong. Its bad ass. I'm running that var at 60mg/day too. Lower back pumps again today made rack pulls a struggle. Again, I really appreciate all your help Vette. I was going through a tough time and you helped make it manageable!



No bro- not me at all - please don't even mention that .... But I am stoked to here you are round and full and strong like bull!! 

I thought about that because when I swapped tests (as I mentioned and shot test e ed for 14 days)  it was with those jugs with the crappy labels and the best juice ever - like your deca. My OCD ass just peeled them off and I ended up with two really good jugs of unmarked test (one e and one p). Lesson learned!

LOL,
Vette


----------



## 63Vette (Oct 21, 2012)

Marky boy said:


> Iv used up to 750mg
> 
> Iv heard/read a few places, 1G and above is the sweet spot where *things start to really happen*




Yea, you grow zits with big black hairs on them... you turn in to an absolute oil factory, you can't concentrate, and your dick gets hard if the wind blows... lol.

Never go above 1g IMHO.

I am about to blast test at 950mg/wk,
Vette


----------



## PFM (Oct 23, 2012)

Running Primo/Test/Var: 1000/275/50 = 1625. I felt geat with excellent bloodwork.

I've ran Tren/Test/Mast/EQ: 525/275/350/550 = 1500. I felt like shit!

In my experience it's not just the mgs, it's the compounds.

I like the 1g rule up to 1200, anything over that is allot of oil and asking for sides (Primo excluded).


----------



## PFM (Oct 23, 2012)

Most Test is 750mgs. No marked difference running 600 or 750mgs Test. I'll keep at 600mgs TOPS for my goals.


----------



## thades (Oct 23, 2012)

Crazy F Oldbastard said:


> Most Test is 750mgs. No marked difference running 600 or 750mgs Test. I'll keep at 600mgs TOPS for my goals.



I notice no difference between 600mg and 750mg, never tried a gram, but like everyone says, probably wont notice much of a difference besides even more oily skin! No thanksss


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2012)

600

no need for more....well for me.


----------



## airagee23 (Oct 24, 2012)

Ive ran up to 900mg and it was ok. Ill stick with my test around 750. Did run some bunk ass Axio Sust 325 at 975 a week and didnt feel shit.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 25, 2012)

this past spring, test e 500mg per week as well as TNE 300mg per week, felt great.

i think i have passed  1g at one point in the past but i forget tbh


----------



## RowdyBrad (Oct 25, 2012)

I have done 300mg, 400mg, 500mg and around 600mg at the highest. Felt fantastic at 600mg, won't be going over that dosage personally.


----------



## HDH (Oct 28, 2012)

I've run 2gs of test when I was young because I listened to all the "hype" about it. Unfortunately the "hype" was from gear salesmen, LOL. Sides definitely outweigh the benefits for me. 

I can tell a difference between 500mg, 750mg and 1000mg. I usually don't run test by itself anymore but if I did it would be around the 800mg mark.

1000mg a week for me is when the sides start becoming more apparent. That's why I would stay around the 800 mark. Don't notice much of a difference between the two except feeling better on the lower dose.

Now I prefer a total of 1g but as 2 or 3 compounds.

If I'm running Test and Deca for bulk, I like the Test at 600mg and the Deca at 400mg.

If I'm running Test, Deca and Tren E for bulk, I like the Test at 500mg, the Deca at 300mg and the Tren at 200mg. When running the Tren and Deca together, I always run Caber with it.

On a cut I like a Prop/Ace/Mast mix. I get a 300mg/ml blend that is 100mg each. 1/2 ml ED and I'm good to go. It equals 1050mg for the week. This is all I really run anymore and does well for me and keeps me with a good attitude.

HDH


----------



## R1rider (Oct 31, 2012)

running 1g/week right now. first time running this much test, wont go over a gram

personally will run 750 next blast


----------



## Tilltheend (Oct 31, 2012)

The most I have ever ran is 1g.


----------



## stanley (Mar 30, 2018)

just under 2g for about a year.blasting
i cruise on a g


----------



## Hurt (Mar 30, 2018)

6 year old thread! Lol

Fck it though - most test I’ve run is 500mg and that works just fine for me.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 30, 2018)

The fact that Tilt was the last poster makes me chuckle.

I almost always stick with 750/wk, I have bumped up to 1g/wk and ended up coming back off of it.


----------



## Ahmirhustle1 (Jul 16, 2022)

*A gram is a must!*

If you ain't runnen a gram... What are you doing? You guy's love mixing all these other compounds when it doesn't get better than the original. Without calories & proper AI regimen you got it sides!  Nobody eats enough on test so they opt 4 other compounds to help. Being lucky enough to have an experience user who looked like I wanted to look when I first started Aas tell me to force feed, keep sodium minimal, and 6.25 Extemestane ED. I blast at a gram or more - cruise at 500 test only. When I'm blasting I'll add masterone 5 to 6 wks towards end of blast to shape the look. Do your own research guys nobody knows what's best for you,  but without the calories - low sodium - and proper AI regimen "With Test You'll Be A Watery Mess" Later 👌


----------



## PZT (Jul 16, 2022)

1200 I believe. Wasn’t worth it


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

3grams


----------



## TomJ (Jul 16, 2022)

Ahmirhustle1 said:


> *A gram is a must!*
> 
> If you ain't runnen a gram... What are you doing? You guy's love mixing all these other compounds when it doesn't get better than the original. Without calories & proper AI regimen you got it sides! Nobody eats enough on test so they opt 4 other compounds to help. Being lucky enough to have an experience user who looked like I wanted to look when I first started Aas tell me to force feed, keep sodium minimal, and 6.25 Extemestane ED. I blast at a gram or more - cruise at 500 test only. When I'm blasting I'll add masterone 5 to 6 wks towards end of blast to shape the look. Do your own research guys nobody knows what's best for you, but without the calories - low sodium - and proper AI regimen "With Test You'll Be A Watery Mess" Later


500mg cruise lol. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jul 16, 2022)

Either 400/500, I forget. 

I lasted 2 weeks on 800 once before nasty acne flared up. I simply can't run larger doses. 🥺


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 16, 2022)

Ahmirhustle1 said:


> *A gram is a must!*
> 
> If you ain't runnen a gram... What are you doing? You guy's love mixing all these other compounds when it doesn't get better than the original. Without calories & proper AI regimen you got it sides!  Nobody eats enough on test so they opt 4 other compounds to help. Being lucky enough to have an experience user who looked like I wanted to look when I first started Aas tell me to force feed, keep sodium minimal, and 6.25 Extemestane ED. I blast at a gram or more - cruise at 500 test only. When I'm blasting I'll add masterone 5 to 6 wks towards end of blast to shape the look. Do your own research guys nobody knows what's best for you,  but without the calories - low sodium - and proper AI regimen "With Test You'll Be A Watery Mess" Later 👌


“Do your own research” says the guy bumping a thread that hasn’t been active in four years.

That said, 1g is the most I’ve done. Great gains but bad acne.  I’m going to try it again in a few months and see how it goes.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

Ahmirhustle1 said:


> *A gram is a must!*
> 
> If you ain't runnen a gram... What are you doing? You guy's love mixing all these other compounds when it doesn't get better than the original. Without calories & proper AI regimen you got it sides!  Nobody eats enough on test so they opt 4 other compounds to help. Being lucky enough to have an experience user who looked like I wanted to look when I first started Aas tell me to force feed, keep sodium minimal, and 6.25 Extemestane ED. I blast at a gram or more - cruise at 500 test only. When I'm blasting I'll add masterone 5 to 6 wks towards end of blast to shape the look. Do your own research guys nobody knows what's best for you,  but without the calories - low sodium - and proper AI regimen "With Test You'll Be A Watery Mess" Later 👌


.post a picture


----------



## CJ (Jul 16, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> “Do your own research” says the guy bumping a thread that hasn’t been active in four years.
> 
> That said, 1g is the most I’ve done. Great gains but bad acne.


It was an auto bumped post. That guy hasn't logged on in over a year. 

We've been duped again!!!  🤣


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> It was an auto bumped post. That guy hasn't logged on in over a year.
> 
> We've been duped again!!!  🤣


God dammit!!


----------



## Jonjon (Jul 16, 2022)

I like the old threads better than the new ones…


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 16, 2022)

Jonjon said:


> I like the old threads better than the new ones…


looks like they got along better


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> looks like they got along better


Nobody thought 1.5 grams was a good idea 10 years ago either.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 16, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody thought 1.5 grams was a good idea 10 years ago either.


apparently a close friend of yours thought 3g was...


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> apparently a close friend of yours thought 3g was...


Not for someone like you though. That’s the big difference that you keep missing.


----------



## TomJ (Jul 16, 2022)

Through this last year of playing around I think 750 is my sweet spot, I haven't gone over that, but at that dose my bloodwork comes back fine, I only need 25mg of asin twice a week and I feel fine with very little acne or anything. 

500 was great too but 750 feels just as good with the same level of sides for me

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> apparently a close friend of yours thought 3g was...


I do what the fuck I want to do. I looked better than you ever have on 500mg. 
I never said anything I’ve done is a good idea for others. 
Now get fucked you littlr waste of drugs


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I do what the fuck I want to do. I looked better than you ever have on 500mg.
> I never said anything I’ve done is a good idea for others.
> Now get fucked you littlr waste of drugs


yeah on 500mg after you ran 3g on top of grams of other compounds for years to build the foundation. You started blasting at 120lbs and bash me for using gear at my level

im clearly just doing what I want to as well and not going in to other threads and telling people they need to do more gear. not sure why thats so bothersome for you


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 16, 2022)

TomJ said:


> Through this last year of playing around I think 750 is my sweet spot, I haven't gone over that, but at that dose my bloodwork comes back fine, I only need 25mg of asin twice a week and I feel fine with very little acne or anything.
> 
> 500 was great too but 750 feels just as good with the same level of sides for me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


I think that 750mg is the point that most people will see a diminishing reward vs. side effect profile, and it’s USUALLY better to introduce other drugs rather than add more test at that point, if necessary.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> yeah on 500mg after you ran 3g on top of grams of other compounds for years to build the foundation. You started blasting at 120lbs and bash me for using gear at my level
> 
> im clearly just doing what I want to as well and not going in to other threads and telling people they need to do more gear. not sure why thats so bothersome for you


😂 I wrestled at 95 and 135lbs in highschool that’s why I weighed 135 when I started. I had a better base than you when I started. I’ve always looked better than you and in less than 6 months I weighed more at 5’8. I started with 600mg of testosterone a week destroyed whatever the fucj you think you have. 
We also didn’t have all the info you have you lazy little bitch. 
Don’t compare yourself to me it’ll never work


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 😂 I wrestled at 95 and 135lbs in highschool that’s why I weighed 135 when I started. I had a better base than you when I started. I’ve always looked better than you and in less than 6 months I weighed more at 5’8. I started with 600mg of testosterone a week destroyed whatever the fucj you think you have.
> We also didn’t have all the info you have you lazy little bitch.
> Don’t compare yourself to me it’ll never work


my goal is to get better than previous versions of myself, not be better than rir0 from ugbb. you came in to my logs bragging about how great you are, as if that somehow enhances the quality of my logs.... have some self awareness, youre full of yourself

im not saying im doing better than you, im saying fuck off about the choices im making when you made far worse ones. im not encouraging anyone else to do anything, this shouldnt bother you as much as it does, but since you see a chance to interject yourself as some superior being, you never miss the opportunity to do so


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> my goal is to get better than previous versions of myself, not be better than rir0 from ugbb. you came in to my logs bragging about how great you are, as if that somehow enhances the quality of my logs.... have some self awareness, youre full of yourself
> 
> im not saying im doing better than you, im saying fuck off about the choices im making when you made far worse ones. im not encouraging anyone else to do anything, this shouldnt bother you as much as it does, but since you see a chance to interject yourself as some superior being, you never miss the opportunity to do so


I am superior to you.


----------



## Valdosta (Jul 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I am superior to you.


ok. do you walk around the grocery store saying this to everyone you see or do you act like a normal human being?


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ok. do you walk around the grocery store saying this to everyone you see or do you act like a normal human being?


Also you retard you’re the one who made the comment about me in here before I said anything to you.


----------



## CJ (Jul 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> yeah on 500mg after you ran 3g on top of grams of other compounds for years to build the foundation. You started blasting at 120lbs and bash me for using gear at my level
> 
> im clearly just doing what I want to as well and not going in to other threads and telling people they need to do more gear. not sure why thats so bothersome for you





Valdosta said:


> my goal is to get better than previous versions of myself, not be better than rir0 from ugbb. you came in to my logs bragging about how great you are, as if that somehow enhances the quality of my logs.... have some self awareness, youre full of yourself
> 
> im not saying im doing better than you, im saying fuck off about the choices im making when you made far worse ones. im not encouraging anyone else to do anything, this shouldnt bother you as much as it does, but since you see a chance to interject yourself as some superior being, you never miss the opportunity to do so


I'm starting to like this kid, he's got some balls!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm starting to like this kid, he's got some balls!!!  🤣🤣🤣


He’s a lazy little smart ass bitch who came to me for advice and wasted my time.
He has balls because he feels safe on the internet


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> ok. do you walk around the grocery store saying this to everyone you see or do you act like a normal human being?


Dude you've been so full of piss and vinegar since your log went to shit..


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 16, 2022)

1.5g is the most I've of done of test in a week.. The only side i had at the time was my middle finger getting sore from all the flipping people off in traffic.. I like 250 e.o.d like I am now


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 16, 2022)

One of the many things Valdosta the retard somehow fails to understand is when I started we didn’t have all the information in the world at our finger tips.


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 16, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> One of the many things Valdosta the retard somehow fails to understand is when I started we didn’t have all the information in the world at our finger tips.


Oh man..I could go on and on about all the trial and error I went through in '99 to early 2000s.. I would have PAID to have all this info now..


----------



## CJ (Jul 17, 2022)

Signsin1 said:


> Oh man..I could go on and on about all the trial and error I went through in '99 to early 2000s.. I would have PAID to have all this info now..


And yet people STILL do retarded things. 🤷‍♂️🤪🤔


----------



## Signsin1 (Jul 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> And yet people STILL do retarded things. 🤷‍♂️🤪🤔


It blows my mind..Not only do they get all the info we all would have paid for, they bitch and whine when you dont pat them on the back for doing the wrong shit


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 17, 2022)

CJ said:


> I'm starting to like this kid, he's got some balls!!!  🤣🤣🤣


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 17, 2022)

Believe it or not most for me is 600 mg per week if it was actually dosed correctly. Based on my bloods, I think I had some overdosed stuff so possibly 650 or 700 mg per week and I only did this once.
I really don't like to go over 500 and generally stay closer to 300 unless I am taking a break and dropping it even further. 
That being said, I do mix other stuff in there so my total AAS use over a given week has gone as high as 1.2 to 1.4 grams but those days are fewer and fewer as I age.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 17, 2022)

1g in a week my last bulk and as much as I loved it I think I might have been just as good at 750mg.

Love the feeling of crazy high test though.

Right now I'm cutting and my test is only been at 375mg a week...so far!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 17, 2022)

DADAWG said:


> IMO for whats thats worth the gains really slow down after 1000-1200 mg , most people dont really need that much to grow.


The dadawg pm


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Jul 17, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> 1g in a week my last bulk and as much as I loved it I think I might have been just as good at 750mg.
> 
> Love the feeling of crazy high test though.
> 
> Right now I'm cutting and my test is only been at 375mg a week...so far!


Imagine running 750 mg to 1 gram and only being able to bench press 235 pounds. Pathetic.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 17, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> 1g in a week my last bulk and as much as I loved it I think I might have been just as good at 750mg.
> 
> Love the feeling of crazy high test though.
> 
> Right now I'm cutting and my test is only been at 375mg a week...so far!


For you 150mg is going to be about all you can utilize


----------



## Butch_C (Jul 17, 2022)

Skullcrusher said:


> 1g in a week my last bulk and as much as I loved it I think I might have been just as good at 750mg.
> 
> Love the feeling of crazy high test though.
> 
> Right now I'm cutting and my test is only been at 375mg a week...so far!


I feel the same at 750 as I do at 200.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 17, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Imagine running 750 mg to 1 gram and only being able to bench press 235 pounds. Pathetic.


I could bench 235 naturally of course by the time I was a sophomore in high school, so yeah, barring injury setback, that is pretty horrible.
From my soph to my junior year I went from 235 to 315- again naturally.  I was in Texas and they had an awesome football offseason strength and conditioning program.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> For you 150mg is going to be about all you can utilize


No joke, Im actually starting to wonder if I need to keep small dose mast/prov in the mix because I honestly did not see much difference in strength when my test levels were near 4000 compared to when they were 1500.  I did not get my free test checked. I may do that next time.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jul 17, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I feel the same at 750 as I do at 200.


Kind of similar for me as noted above. For me it is like I didnt see much difference between 300 mg/week and 600 mg/wk


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 17, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> Kind of similar for me as noted above. For me it is like I didnt see much difference between 300 mg/week and 600 mg/wk


I’ll grow and change very quickly with very high test but it’s hard for me to eat that much consistently with my digestive issues. 

The issue is people not realizing how much they need to eat and eating that much of the right things progressively to utilize large amounts of drugs


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> I’ll grow and change very quickly with very high test but it’s hard for me to eat that much consistently with my digestive issues.
> 
> The issue is people not realizing how much they need to eat and eating that much of the right things progressively to utilize large amounts of drugs


Right. If you’re eating 6000 calories a day, you can probably benefit from a gram. 

If you’re eating 2500 calories a day, you’re just wasting most of the drugs.


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 17, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> Right. If you’re eating 6000 calories a day, you can probably benefit from a gram.
> 
> If you’re eating 2500 calories a day, you’re just wasting most of the drugs.


That’s what’s missed with so many people. 

I’ll stand by the more you take the more you grow and change up to an individual point but only if diet and training are optimized. 

You’re as big as the amount food you can utilize, how strong you are and your dose. 

People see the last part and run with it. 
You’ve gotta be able to utilize the drugs and utilize the food. 

There’s even a genetic component to utilizing the drugs. 
A lot of  people will never be able to get more out of 1000+mg than they will 400-500mg. 

If you’re pounding food and you’re getting fat and feeling sick and stuffed you’re not utilizing the food. 

If you’re blasting 1500 test and you gain 12lbs of water in a couple weeks you’re not utilizing the drugs you’re stressing your kidneys.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 3grams


Damn thought I was alone... was gonna say higher then anyone in this thread, pinning 450 daily, but apparently not lol

Estrogen got too hard to control though, 2g was pretty easily manageable. 3g I was on the verge of growing tits vs breaking my dick and crashing e2 after 8wks running both aromasin and letro!


----------



## RiR0 (Jul 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Damn thought I was alone... was gonna say higher then anyone in this thread, pinning 450 daily, but apparently not lol
> 
> Estrogen got too hard to control though, 2g was pretty easily manageable. 3g I was on the verge of growing tits vs breaking my dick and crashing e2 after 8wks running both aromasin and letro!


The biggest sides I dealt with were bad back acne, some looked like boils and hurt, bad oily skin, and a little fatigue and I felt hot 24/7 even with the air on 60 and a fan blowing on me. I was so sweaty and I never felt clean 
I was taking letro and nolva.


----------



## Test_subject (Jul 17, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Damn thought I was alone... was gonna say higher then anyone in this thread, pinning 450 daily, but apparently not lol
> 
> Estrogen got too hard to control though, 2g was pretty easily manageable. 3g I was on the verge of growing tits vs breaking my dick and crashing e2 after 8wks running both aromasin and letro!





RiR0 said:


> The biggest sides I dealt with were bad back acne, some looked like boils and hurt, bad oily skin, and a little fatigue and I felt hot 24/7 even with the air on 60 and a fan blowing on me. I was so sweaty and I never felt clean
> I was taking letro and nolva.


I feel like if you’re heading into 1.5g+ territory with test, it’s probably time to start considering adding deca rather than more test.


----------



## Adrenolin (Jul 17, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> The biggest sides I dealt with were bad back acne, some looked like boils and hurt, bad oily skin, and a little fatigue and I felt hot 24/7 even with the air on 60 and a fan blowing on me. I was so sweaty and I never felt clean
> I was taking letro and nolva.


Now that you mention it,  I do remember sweating like was on tren... never get bad acne though, I used accutane for a while in highschool and never really had issues since. I'd get an occasional one on my back, but more-so my ass and thighs would get a big nasty painful fucker that I'd cut and drain (too deep to pop).


----------



## CJ (Jul 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> If you’re pounding food and you’re getting fat and feeling sick and stuffed you’re not utilizing the food.


That's me when I try to push food. 😔 Hopefully this time the changes will yield different results. I'm optimistic.


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> 3grams


Nice volume bro


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Nobody thought 1.5 grams was a good idea 10 years ago either.


We just did it anyways


----------



## PZT (Jul 18, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> One of the many things Valdosta the retard somehow fails to understand is when I started we didn’t have all the information in the world at our finger tips.


Preach my ninja


----------

